# Experience Letter Format



## afzal067 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello All,

I am going to my employer to get an experience letter to be used for ACS now and later I'll use the same letter for DIAC too. I have created a format as given below. Can anyone please point out any mistake?


//
_[Date]_

To Whom It May Concern

The information contained in this letter is strict and confidential and must be treated as such.

This letter is to verify that _________ was employed with _________, from Jan 2005 to December 2007 (full time) and held the following position(s):

•	Network Engineer

His major qualifications and main duties as a Network Engineer are listed as under:

_[20 points detailing all major qualifications and duties]_

In general, he finished the tasks assigned to him with responsibility; is a good teammate and fast learner.

Please do not hesitate to contact me if any further information is required.

Sr. Manager Network Operations

_[Name and Signature]_
//


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

afzal067 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am going to my employer to get an experience letter to be used for ACS now and later I'll use the same letter for DIAC too. I have created a format as given below. Can anyone please point out any mistake?
> 
> ...


Seems pretty much OK to me...


----------

